# bimbo



## Vanda

Meninos, (sempre eles)

Existe uma gíria para a mulher bimbo no português? Para os que não conhecem: mulher atrativa e burra, aquelas que são oportunistas e ficam, geralmente, com homens mais velhos por causa do dinheiro.


*1 **bimbo*

_a young woman indulged by rich and powerful older men
_http://www.wordreference.com/definition/bimbo


----------



## Aurino

Acho que o mais próximo que temos é a expressão "dar o golpe do baú". 

"Perua" não é a mesma coisa mas muitas bimbos são peruas.

(e, só para ser chato, existe a palavra "atrativa" em português?)


----------



## Vanda

Perua, não dá, tem outro significado. Optei por oportunista e carreirista. Se alguém souber de algo mais, me diga. Obrigada, gente boa!


----------



## SidewaysDan

Interesseira ou Opurtunista acho que vai ter de ser :S


----------



## Vanda

Joiaaaaaaaaaa... Obrigada.


----------



## spielenschach

Acho que sim, bonita e interesseira, dada a noção de bimbo:
http://www.bebendo.com.br/2008/03/bimbo.html


----------



## olivinha

Oi Vanda.
_Bimbo_ para mim é uma mulher bonita, atraente e pouco inteligente, esta parte de _indulged by rich and powerful older men_ é novo para mim_._ Eu não traduziria como interesseira ou opurtunista; e mesmo que seja interesseira e oportunista, isto não é a essência de uma bimbo (talvez de uma _gold-digger_). A _bimbo_ é antes de tudo _beautiful and unintelligent._


----------



## Vanda

Pois, Olie, eu não quis acrescentar que não é inteligente. Veja só: uma mulher que é jovem, bonita e vai atrás de homem velho e rico para dar a elas roupas caríssimas, carros, mansões, whatever, pode ser tudo, menos burra. Por causa disso eu não quis colocar o 'não inteligente', é muito subjetivo! Interesseira, sim; oportunista, também! E esperta, muito esperta! Enquanto a gente tenta usar nosso intelecto pra comer arroz com feijão, a ''bimbo'' está desfilando no jet set mundial de ''greitis''.


----------



## olivinha

Entendo, Vanda, mas por que o de vai atrás de homem velho e rico? Insisto, não necessariamente. Ok, então discordo da definição de WR. Se além de _bimbo_ for uma _gold digger_ aí tudo bem. Há bimbos só interessadas nos tipos Adonis. Existem as high-school bimbos também. Sim o `não inteligente` é bem subjetivo, mas quando penso em uma bimbo, penso em uma mulher Barbie, bonita e superficial, mas sem nada interessante para aportar, eu acho que aí é que estão as características principais de uma bimbo. Interesseiro e oportunista qualquer um pode ser inclusive uma _bimbo,_ mas não necessariamente_._

_Em Answer.com:_
_Slang_. A woman regarded as vacuous or as having an exaggerated interest in her sexual appeal.
_Babylon_
bimbo
n. beautiful but unintelligent and often promiscuous woman (Derogatory Slang) 


Bimbo
Bimbo is a term that emerged in popular English language usage in the late 20th Century to describe an often attractive, yet stupid, pliable woman.


----------



## Vanda

Eu sei, OLie. Tinha visto estas definições, mas acho que a descrição dada pelos dicionaristas é machista.  E se elas se fazem de burras somente? Mais intelegente da parte delas, ainda! De qualquer modo, no português, não temos uma designação para este tipo de _bimbo_, apenas as interesseiras, etc. e outro termo que se aplicar, mas pelo visto não temos nenhum específico como no inglês.


----------



## Carfer

Andei arredado desta discussão porque a variante portuguesa que eu conheço, '_bimba_', só tem mesmo a conotação de '_burra_', '_ingénua_'. Estou convencido de que é uma adaptação do termo inglês porque no nosso calão também existe '_bimba_' mas com outro sentido (pénis pequeno, vulva ou, no plural, a parte superior das coxas). O _'Dicionário Obsceno_' de Carlos Pinto Santos e Orlando Neves refere igualmente que a palavra alude à _'forma das nádegas e ao seu movimento que sugerem o dos sinos cujo som onomatopaico é traduzido por bimba_' (sic). Não sei, porém, por que na primeira acepção que indiquei, que julgo que é actualmente a mais comum, terá perdido o sentido de mulher atraente, se é que realmente provém do inglês '_bimbo_'. 
Não me ocorre, no entanto, nenhum termo que englobe todas as características que a Vanda descreve.


----------



## Vanda

hahaha. É mesmo, Carfer! A tal palavra bimba: 


> 1.Pênis de criança; pimbinha, bilola, bilunga.
> 2.     Pênis pouco desenvolvido.
> 3.     O pênis. [Sin. (na BA), nesta acepç.: bimbinha, pimba.]




Já pensou?! Que ''semelhança'' com bimbo?!


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Eu sei, OLie. Tinha visto estas definições, mas acho que a descrição dada pelos dicionaristas é machista.  E se elas se fazem de burras somente? Mais intelegente da parte delas, ainda! De qualquer modo, no português, não temos uma designação para este tipo de _bimbo_, apenas as interesseiras, etc. e outro termo que se aplicar, mas pelo visto não temos nenhum específico como no inglês.


 
Xiii, lá vou eu de novo.
Ok, Vanda, muito mais machista é dizer que uma _bimbo_ _is_ _a young woman indulged by rich and powerful older men._ Por quê? Por que necessariamente dizer que uma _bimbo_ é uma interesseira? Não. Aliás, eu acho que tem muito mais coroas atrás de bimbos que o contrário. Além do mais existem as bimbos casadinhas e de classe média. _Bimbo_ é by definition uma mulher muito preocupa pela aparência física e digamos, pouco erudita. Sim, estou defendendo as _bimbos_, não acho que sejam necessariamente interesseiras ou oportunistas. Como um advogado não é necessariamente oportunista ou interesseiro, mas pode muito bem se-lo.
Concordo que não temos uma palavra específica em português para _bimbo_ (o esteriótipo _loura burra_ é o mais perto que chego, mas nem toda _bimbo_ é loura). Optar por _interesseira_ é perder na tradução a imagem de uma bimbo: bela e pouco culta. Mas se no seu contexto a _bimb_o em questão é também interesseira, então tudo bem.


----------



## Vanda

Pensei na ''loura burra'', mas como é uma gíria que logo vai cair no esquecimento - já não se ouve tanto- larguei de lado. É entrada para o dicionário.


----------



## MOC

Pelo menos em Portugal, a "loura burra" ainda vai tardar um bom pedaço a cair no esquecimento.


----------



## Vitgusg

"Pistoleira" não seria uma boa?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Concordo com Olivinha quando diz que uma _bimbo _não é necessariamente uma oportunista, interesseira, pistoleira nem nada do tipo, embora muitas vezes o seja. Quanto à questão da inteligência, pouco importa se a mulher é ou não intrinsicamente pouco inteligente - se é que isso quer dizer alguma coisa; o que interessa é o fato de a _bimbo_ ser *considerada *burra pelas outras pessoas, além de bonita e gostosa. Se uma mulher vista como bonita e burra não é interesseira, ela ainda assim pode ser uma _bimbo_. Mas se a mulher oportunista não é considerada bonita nem burra, então ela é simplesmente uma interesseira, e não é uma _bimbo_.

Uma tentativa de tradução seria _periguete_, mas não sei se isso cobriria bem a parte burra do sentido de _bimbo_. Por enquanto, acho que_ loura burra _foi o que chegou mais perto.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Uma tentativa de tradução seria _periguete_, mas não sei se isso cobriria bem a parte burra do sentido de _bimbo_. Por enquanto, acho que_ loura burra _foi o que chegou mais perto.


Não cobre, periguetes são espertas, mas nem sempre muito bonitas, talvez tenham alguma característica avantajada (bunda, peito) e se aproveitam disso para conquistar



Vanda said:


> _a young woman indulged by rich and powerful older men
> _http://www.wordreference.com/definition/bimbo


Pelo menos a definição em inglês me parece ser golpista-do-baú mesmo. Não tem nada que se refira à beleza da manceba, nessa frase.


----------



## mglenadel

Não que não existam bimbos no Brasil. O personagem da Deborah Secco na novela, a Nathalie (sp.?) era o protótipo. Pistoleira passa bem, mas tem uma conotação um pouco negativa demais. Bimbo transparece uma certa inocência (a moça se entrega por se apaixonar por homens ricos e poderosos. Se ela ganha presentes e favores é consequência agradável e surpreendente), enquanto pistoleira denota premeditação e calculismo.


----------



## uchi.m

Bonequinha de luxo? Que nem no filme
(O amor tá afetando a minha mente, hehehe )


----------



## Ricardinho

While bimbos are often, indeed, found with men with money, I have never understood the word to automatically imply that a bimbo is a gold-digger.


----------



## uchi.m

Was Audrey Hepburn's character in Breakfast at Tiffany's a bimbo?


----------



## Ricardinho

uchi.m said:


> Was Audrey Hepburn's character in Breafast at Tiffany's a bimbo?



I've only seen a few parts of the movie, not the whole thing, but I, speaking from 2011, would say no.  No idea what someone back in 1961 would think!


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardinho said:


> I've only seen a few parts of the movie, not the whole thing, but I, speaking from 2011, would say no.  No idea what someone back in 1961 would think!


The word _bimbo _wouldn't have existed back then, I think


----------



## Ricardinho

uchi.m said:


> The word _bimbo _wouldn't have existed back then, I think



Right, but I'm sure there would have been an equivalent, although most people would be too embarassed due to 1960s sensibilities to ever act like a bimbo.   Floozie might be a good word back then although it does not imply lack of intelligence.


----------



## uchi.m

Does this _bimbo _word imply lack of intelligence? So the definition found in the WordReference dictionary is misleading.


----------



## Ricardinho

uchi.m said:


> Does this _bimbo _word imply lack of intelligence? So the definition found in the WordReference dictionary is misleading.



I can only speak of what I perceive about it from my experience.   Based on that I would say yes.  However, modern changes in the last 10 years will probably change things up a bit; you have on reality TV shows what would otherwise be called bimbos but you know they are not really lacking intelligence, they are just acting that way because it makes them popular.  Eventually, when you know someone is just _acting_ like that, why bother calling them such a name?


----------



## uchi.m

Well, so I can say those hot girls you mention do not intend to marry rich, powerful men but win the bucks instead and to become popular by playing dumb. I don't know if there's a word in Portuguese that suits this.


----------



## Ricardinho

uchi.m said:


> Well, so I can say those hot girls you mention do not intend to marry rich, powerful men but win the bucks instead and to become popular by playing dumb. I don't know if there's a word in Portuguese that suits this.



I just mean that on TV at least, there's now feigned bimbos along with real ones.   Outside of TV, rich men of course want to marry attractive women that are not that intelligent.  Or, that is the stereotype of rich men, at least.   Regardless of the implications on their overall intelligence, the general understanding of bimbo is that they are indeed aware of their attractiveness.   Despite this, the word still does not imply that they only want money. Some do, no doubt.  Undoubtedly, if I were a woman whose husband left her for a bimbo, I suppose I would indeed consider all bimbos to be gold diggers...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Não cobre, periguetes são espertas, mas nem sempre muito bonitas, talvez tenham alguma característica avantajada (bunda, peito) e se aproveitam disso para conquistar


Elas podem ser espertas, mas definitivamente não fazem o tipo inteligente. 


uchi.m said:


> So the definition found in the WordReference dictionary is misleading.


Parece que sim.

Segundo o OED, parece que a palavra _bimbo_, que é "criança" em italiano, em 1929 já era usada em inglês para falar de uma "woman; esp. a whore".


> *1929 *Amer. Speech IV. 338 Bimbo, a woman.    *1937 *Detective  Fiction Weekly 3 Apr. 20/2 We found Durken and Frenchy LaSeur, seated  at a table‥with a pair of blonde bimboes beside them.    *1952 *S.  Kauffmann Philanderer (1953) xii. 194 Not that you were just a bimbo to  me.‥ I've discovered that I'm a little in love with you, too.


(Oxford English Dictionary)

Como consta no Merriam-Webster, esse uso, que tem registros datando de 1918, funcionaria assim:


> *1*_ slang_ *:* man, woman <telling a thickheaded pitcher that the _bimbo_ at the plate hasn't hit a curve in three seasons  — Jay Stuller> —used as a generalized term of disapproval especially for an attractive but vacuous person <we didn't want a blond _bimbo_ in that role … we wanted her to be smart  — Hugh Wilson>
> 
> *2*_ slang_ *:* tramp 1c <evidence of how her hubby's been cheating on her with various _bimbo__s_  — Dan Greenburg>


Pelo menos em 2, _periguete_ parece ser uma boa tradução. Reparem que nada é dito sobre o suposto traço interesseiro das _bimbos_.

Dei uma olhada no Compara a fim de ver como a palavra já foi traduzida e encontrei o seguinte:


> What I want to know is, why should I feel embarrassed, even guilty, at having surprised Nizar with his *bimbo*?
> > O que gostava de saber é por que razão hei-de sentir-me embaraçado, até  mesmo culpado, por ter surpreendido o Nizar com a *amante*.
> 
> What I want to know is, why should I feel embarrassed, even guilty, at having surprised Nizar with his *bimbo*?
> > O que eu queria saber é por que _ eu _ deveria me sentir constrangido, até mesmo culpado, ao surpreender Nizar com a *garota*?
> 
> She was twenty-eight, I discovered; her parents (mother French, father  English) had separated some years previously when Pater had done a  runner with a *bimbo*; and she toiled as a handmaiden of the arts, rendering fresh the faded pigments of yesteryear.
> > Apurei que tinha vinte e oito anos, que os pais (mãe francesa e pai  inglês) se haviam separado uns anos antes, por o Pater ter fugido com  uma *ninfa*; e que ela labutava como serviçal das artes, reanimando os  pigmentos descoloridos pelo tempo.


Não sei, mas eu teria colocado _periguete _nos dois casos.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Elas podem ser espertas, mas definitivamente não fazem o tipo inteligente.


Bom, eu já conheci garotas que não fazem o tipo inteligente e que consideravam outras como sendo periguetes. Talvez exista uma hierarquia, uma gradação de periguetice nas garotas. Se for considerar só o quesito inteligência, então qualquer uma pode ser periguete em um assunto ou outro. Não são todas que sabem o que é fonologia, astrolábio, fondue ou MP3, ou como um reator nuclear funciona.

Eu mesmo posso ser considerado um perigueto (estava pensando nisso agora). Meio burro (diga-se bobalhão) e a fim de mulheres ricas. De saúde, de saúde.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Bom, eu já conheci garotas que não fazem o tipo inteligente e que consideravam outras como sendo periguetes. Talvez exista uma hierarquia, uma gradação de periguetice nas garotas.


Com certeza. Assim como uma garota pode ser mais periguete do que outra, um gay pode ser mais boiola do que outro, um _nerd _pode ser mais _nerd _do que outro e assim por diante. 


			
				uchi.m said:
			
		

> Se for considerar só o quesito inteligência, então qualquer uma pode ser periguete em um assunto ou outro. Não são todas que sabem o que é fonologia, astrolábio, fondue ou MP3, ou como um reator nuclear funciona.
> 
> Eu mesmo posso ser considerado um perigueto (estava pensando nisso agora).


Por isso a percepção de inteligência não é o único aspecto a ser considerado.


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardinho said:


> Regardless of the implications on their overall intelligence, the general understanding of bimbo is that they are indeed aware of their attractiveness.


Então _periguete _é uma boa mesmo


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Pensei na ''loura burra'', mas como é uma gíria que logo vai cair no esquecimento - já não se ouve tanto- larguei de lado. É entrada para o dicionário.



Desculpe perguntar,Vanda, mas que dicionário? o do Wordreference?


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Com certeza. Assim como uma garota pode ser mais periguete do que outra, um gay pode ser mais boiola do que outro, um _nerd _pode ser mais _nerd _do que outro e assim por diante.


Então a Audrey Hepburn era *a* periguete-mor, no filme e de todos os tempos, e todas ficam abaixo dela na taxonomia periguética do Ariel, em minha opinião.


----------



## Ricardinho

uchi.m said:


> Então a Audrey Hepburn era *a* periguete-mor, no filme e de todos os tempos, e todas ficam abaixo dela na taxonomia periguética do Ariel, em minha opinião.




What is that "-mor"? Judging from context I'm guessing it means the..."number 1 periguete"...?  Never saw that suffix before.


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardinho said:


> What is that "-mor"? Judging from context I'm guessing it means the..."number 1 periguete"...?  Never saw that suffix before.


Thumbs up
The origin of -mor is -maior, which used to be a military title or rank in past times.


----------



## Ricardinho

uchi.m said:


> Thumbs up
> The origin of -mor is -maior, which used to be a military title or rank in past times.



Ah yes, still is here, Major.   And we do say, for example, that someone is a MAJOR bimbo for example, but that simply means "very great", "a maior" would be "the biggest/greatest/etc bimbo".    lol.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Então a Audrey Hepburn era *a* periguete-mor, no filme e de todos os tempos, e todas ficam abaixo dela na taxonomia periguética do Ariel, em minha opinião.


Isso é você quem está dizendo. A questão é que da mesma forma que uma mulher pode ser mais bonita que outra, ela também pode ser mais periguete que outra. Tanto é que na internet encontramos exemplos como _A Teodora é muito periguete, né?_. Além disso, o que uma pessoa pensa de si mesma não necessariamente coincide com o que outras pessoas podem pensar. Assim, ainda que uma menina se veja como não-periguete, é possível que sua amiga discorde dessa avaliação. Estamos falando de juízo de valor, e não de uma característica intrínseca ao indivíduo.


Ricardinho said:


> What is that "-mor"? Judging from context I'm  guessing it means the..."number 1 periguete"...?  Never saw that suffix  before.


_Mor _é uma forma reduzida de _maior_.  Quando dizemos que alguém é X-mor, essa pessoa é o maior X que há. Um  bobalhão-mor, por exemplo, é o maior bobalhão de todos. Da mesma forma, a  periguete-mor seria a maior periguete de todas.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Isso é você quem está dizendo.


Sim, por isso que completei com _em minha opinião_. É um julgamento completamente relativo. Então não é taxonômico, retiro o que disse.


----------



## chiriones

olivinha said:


> Oi Vanda.
> _Bimbo_ para mim é uma mulher bonita, atraente e pouco inteligente, esta parte de _indulged by rich and powerful older men_ é novo para mim_._ Eu não traduziria como interesseira ou opurtunista; e mesmo que seja interesseira e oportunista, isto não é a essência de uma bimbo (talvez de uma _gold-digger_). A _bimbo_ é antes de tudo _beautiful and unintelligent._



I have to agree with olivinha that a bimbo is not necessarily a gold-digger.  Bimbo just means dumb & pretty.


----------



## uchi.m

Parece que em inglês não existe gradações de bimboness, como _periguete _em português. Uma vez que alguém se encaixa no estereótipo de bimbo, a qualidade passa a ser absoluta. Já em português, a periguetice pode ter intensidades diferentes de acordo com o exagero relativo do estereótipo dos _serumanos _a serem classificados.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

- She is _such a bimbo_ and I don't think she can engage any interesting conversation with anyone, let alone ...
- ... but in  person she is quiet and sweet but _a little bit of a bimbo_ and isn't ashamed of the things she does.


----------



## Istriano

Vitgusg said:


> "Pistoleira" não seria uma boa?


 Segundo o Oxford Spanish Dictionary: bimbo ''joven bonita y tonta'', digamos que é uma ''jovem bonita e burra''.


----------



## uchi.m

Can I say Jenny is more a bimbo than Debby? Porque em português, segundo consta, Xis pode ser mais periguete que Ipsilon.


----------



## mglenadel

Bimbo para mim é mais para atraente e superficial (attractive and shallow) que bonita e burra. Não precisa ser bonita, mas tem que ser atraente (para agradar) e superficial (se preocupando mais com a aparência).


About comparison, on a can say Debbie is more of a bimbo than Suzie, or that Debbie is a bigger bimbo than Suzie, or even that Debbie is worse a bimbo than Suzie.


----------

